# What's the dumbest thing you have ever done?



## milkhauler (Sep 11, 2015)

Back in 1981 when I was 6, I had this unusual facination with electricity. I would stick random metal objects into wall outlets and look in awe as they flew across the room. I was always carefull to use something that would insulate me from that nasty shock that bit like dog. 

One day I'm in this supermarket and my older brother hands this key he found in the parking lot. He unplugged this icecream cooler and says with a grin in his face "put it in there". Next thing I remember was trying to get up off the floor. 35 years later I still remember the burnt hair smell and metallic taste in my mouth. That outlet was different! It was 220v. [emoji44]


----------



## Tude (Sep 11, 2015)

LOL - which time?

Girlfriend and I hitching and get into car of 3 drunks who immediately whipped out guns and talked rape and party and kept looking at us in the rear view mirror - who ended up skidding off road railing leaving a trail of sparks and I push her and myself out the door and rolled on pavement at a (thank gawd they stopped for it) stoplight?

Ex-husband and I on his big ole harley with a want - pulled over on the busy expressway at night to flip over mirror to do drugs and have people (multiple) pull over to "help" us? 

<cough> slept in a very cool kid's tree fort in someone's backyard we found while wandering from a drunken party - and awakened to the shouts that cops were called (OK who tossed those cans out onto the yard). Some of us caught, I ran like hell into the woods and escaped with my girlfriend from hell?

Lots and lots more hehe.... Ha - And for some reason I still have some stupid episodes. While I have learned from the last (many) ones - I still seem to have to learn from new stupid things I do, although nothing like I used to get involved with <shudder>.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 11, 2015)

DC, 5/98: In 1998 I was into khakis. REALLY into khakis....Dickies, whatever. Anyway I got into a Capitol tour, and as it turned out, the young tour guides' outfits matched mine exactly. So I slipped away from the guides and tourists and took off down a hallway, trying doorknobs every few feet. Eventually I wound up in a deserted senate chamber that supposedly hasnt been used since 1935. Everything was decked out in red velvet; there were snuffboxes on the senators' desks that are stocked regularly with fresh snuff....Fine use of taxpayers' money: snuff aint cheap, theres enough boxes for all 100 senators; and each box holds about 1/2 pound...I was wandering around unaccompanied for about half an hour before finally getting bored and leaving.

10/01: Drove down the PCH from the Canadian border in a 78 Subaru, with 2 chicks. Entered Sausalito around 10 pm and parked for the nite in the eucalyptus above the Coast Guard barracks...Pretty soon some Coasties approached with M4s and MP5s and demanded we leave....Stupid fuckers. Oh yeah, a bunch of hippies in a beat up station wagon are gonna bomb SF. LOL

10/01: I was stuck in DC again; slept at the base of the washington monument; then rode the metro around for a few hours. Finally got off at the Pentagon and called Dept of the Army at the phonebank near the front entrance. GEN Hayden's staff came down and got me; then later gave me a tour of all the damage done to the pentagon one month previous. Then they gave me a ride to Andrews AFB and a MAC flight home on a C-21.

Different world back then....try any of that today and probably end up full of Capitol police lead.


----------



## spectacular (Sep 11, 2015)

At the age of about 5 I tried to ride my grandma's pitbull who shook me off and I landed hard.

At the age of 10 my friend and I were running in circles while holding each others hands with our backs facing each other. She let go and I fell while screaming, a move that resulted in a chipped front tooth that is still visible.


----------



## Odin (Sep 11, 2015)

I may have mentioned this somewhere before...
But Back in Chemistry class oh years and years ago. 
We had some of those Neon Tubes to mess with... see the different colors you get from different noble gases. 
So, for some inexplicable reason I thought it would be a good idea to touch both ends at the cathode/anode. 
LOL I got a good shock. 
I think it explains a lot about me. 





Back in 04 I wanna say. I woke up on a lawn of the dormitories at Nellis AFB after a wicked night in Vegas. 
Other buddy was in his vehicle, car door open half in half out. Woke us up fast with the rising sun and got us into a room before we could get picked up for being intoxicated fools.

OH and this one I was stupid for the company I was keeping. 
Taking I90/94 back from a cafe to the northwest suburbs a friend of mine in his (fast and furious rice burner) at like two in the morning decided to push his car to the limits. We spun out on the highway at over 100 mph... going towards the median... though some miracle this fool reversed the spin and took us across four or five lanes stopping dead set with the exit ramp. 

NDE numero uno.

Also I flipped a car into a tree once and survived that... without a scratch... cept possibly scrambled brains.

Hmm... and I wonder why I want to hop trains.


----------



## buffalobill (Sep 11, 2015)

About a week ago I set my new bike in front of my car to free my hands and end up running it down because u couldnt see it in the seat of my car ::facepalm::


----------



## Kal (Sep 11, 2015)

Getting lost in the wrong part of KC and then asking for directions about got my self killed. Learned my lesson never ask for directions in the wrong part of town.


----------



## dirty andy (Sep 11, 2015)

I gave a dime at of weed to a twelve year old when he agreed to shit in a coffee filter and throw it on the windshield of a parked police car behind city hall. He did it. I was fifteen. I miss my youth.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 11, 2015)

I've done so many stupid things I could write a book. I was running out of ideas until I read this thread. Thank you, @milkhauler.



Kal said:


> Getting lost in the wrong part of KC and then asking for directions about got my self killed. Learned my lesson never ask for directions in the wrong part of town.



Wazzat KC or KCMO?

hhaha, yep.

Git the noob!


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 12, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> DC, 5/98: In 1998 I was into khakis. REALLY into khakis....Dickies, whatever. Anyway I got into a Capitol tour, and as it turned out, the young tour guides' outfits matched mine exactly. So I slipped away from the guides and tourists and took off down a hallway, trying doorknobs every few feet. Eventually I wound up in a deserted senate chamber that supposedly hasnt been used since 1935. Everything was decked out in red velvet; there were snuffboxes on the senators' desks that are stocked regularly with fresh snuff....Fine use of taxpayers' money: snuff aint cheap, theres enough boxes for all 100 senators; and each box holds about 1/2 pound...I was wandering around unaccompanied for about half an hour before finally getting bored and leaving.
> 
> 10/01: Drove down the PCH from the Canadian border in a 78 Subaru, with 2 chicks. Entered Sausalito around 10 pm and parked for the nite in the eucalyptus above the Coast Guard barracks...Pretty soon some Coasties approached with M4s and MP5s and demanded we leave....Stupid fuckers. Oh yeah, a bunch of hippies in a beat up station wagon are gonna bomb SF. LOL
> 
> ...



Hoooowwww in the world? One month after 9/11? That's insane dude.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 12, 2015)

Plywood paneling up over some of the corridors and doorways...."Ground Zero" was pretty cool. Just a courtyard for all the smokers to go out and drink their Starbux.


----------



## Kal (Sep 12, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> I've done so many stupid things I could write a book. I was running out of ideas until I read this thread. Thank you, @milkhauler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KCMO


----------



## Fanatical Steward (Jan 20, 2016)

The stupidest thing I have ever done involves an attempt to swim in a area with sharp rocks and fishing hooks at the age of 10. The area had clear "no swimming" signs. I wound up with a scar down the underside of my left foot from rocks and a fishhook in a finger (no scarring).


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 20, 2016)

Heroin


----------

